# Passed the Flyway Highway Boys



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

On our way to the airport in Grand Forks, we passed the Duck Truck and the Flyway Highway Trailer. They were south on 29 and we were headed north. I'd love to have their careers! Those two guys are a hoot now...pulling pranks and doing silly things...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Couple of idiots, that put a black eye on the sport if you ask me.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

They should turn around. Just got back from Fargo and there are probably 5000 ducks and geese sitting just south of Gardner, ND. That is the "X" right now!


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Is that dude from Florida? Saw him in saskatchewan, longway to haul a trailer. Must have some cash.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

stoutkyle said:


> On our way to the airport in Grand Forks, we passed the Duck Truck and the Flyway Highway Trailer. They were south on 29 and we were headed north. I'd love to have their careers! Those two guys are a hoot now...pulling pranks and doing silly things...


This is the weakest hunting show I have ever watched! Buy a guide, shoot a duck, and act like chicks from the valley! uke:


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

Madison...that's brutal...buy a guide, shoot a duck...what do you think the majority of all hunting production companies do??? you think Fred Zink, Jeff Foiles, Primos, Realtree, Haydel, the list goes on and on don't use guides????

they are some odd balls with some wierd antics...one lives in WI, the other in IL...I don't agree with how they carry on at times...but I'm not one to bash em...they enjoy our sport just like me


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

If anyone catches up with them, tell them there is a ton of birds in SOUTHERN MO. Maybe they will give everybody the fly-by!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They are the two biggest idiots on the Tube. Their show SUCKS AZZ!!! They have the NERVE to ask guides to pay them for hunting with them... :eyeroll: If it was the ONLY show on TV I would turn it off.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Who excatly are these guys, for those of us with out cable?


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Couple dumb arses that shouldn't be allowed on TV. Worst hunting show I've ever saw. No ethics, no gun safety and worst of all, no respect for the birds and the sport.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

ya i agree there a couple of idiots. Their show is horrible. They need to spend more time hunting ducks then traveling. :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Even GOOD hunting shows are hard to keep on the air so if these guys are what you say (I've never seen them) I doubt they will last long.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Diddo with most on these guys, just saw part of one show and will never watch again. Hire a guide and do not respect the resource. Episode I saw was in ND. :eyeroll:


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

hmmmmm, i think a few of you may want to look into purchasing this piece of material. 



they get paid to hunt all over, and i'm sure most of their expenses are taken care of. sounds like a dream job to me.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Perch give it up already.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Perch_44 said:


> hmmmmm, i think a few of you may want to look into purchasing this piece of material.
> 
> 
> 
> they get paid to hunt all over, and i'm sure most of their expenses are taken care of. sounds like a dream job to me.


Bwahahahaha!!! :rollin:

Trust me dude, no jealousy here.... The statement above about Zink, Foiles, Haydel, blah blah blah.... yah they may pay a guide to find there birds, but they hunt/call/setup ther own stuff/selective harvests (some of them :wink: ) rspect the land, blah blah blah.... The flyway boys do just about none of the above other than killl... not a hunting show in my mind..


----------



## take'em (Oct 8, 2006)

I watched the one where they were in Devils Lake, ND and for their morning hunt they shot a lot of ducks, they said about twenty of them if I recall right. Then for the evening hunt they shot more bird and I only recall seing 4 people to include themselves who were hunting. I remember turning off the show and wondering how many they got total and thinking that they were probably over their limits for the group and for each hunter. As I recall the limit is only 5.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> The statement above about Zink, Foiles, Haydel, blah blah blah.... yah they may pay a guide to find there birds, but they hunt/call/setup ther own stuff/selective harvests (some of them ) rspect the land, blah blah blah....


When these guys were around here they used an outfitter who is a good friend of mine.... they are not Gods by any means. Just regular people who go out and learn something new most every day to stay on top of the game. But most of what they learn is taught to them by guides....ain't that right Minny-me!!! :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

buckseye said:


> [they are not Gods by any means. Just regular people who go out and learn something new most every day to stay on top of the game. :


Very True..

I learned this lesson again after being an observer for the PWT last weekend..


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You can say what you want about the content of their show...but when the opening scene with the alarm goes off...I still laugh by a## off everytime.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

If you had a gun along and didn't shoot those guys, you did the rest of us a diservice.


----------

